# NGD: Edwards E-SA-125LTS



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Received this from Japan within 3 days, crazy fast shipping! I've always wanted to get an Edwards and the reviews I've read online are pretty much spot on. The quality on this is amazing, not a single flaw. As well I really dig the solid top rather than laminate, the guitar feels very solid. Great neck profile and the Duncans in it sound great! Sustain for days! To top it off I wasn't charged any extra tax/customs/duty!





































Any other Edwards owners fans out there?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TTHX said:


> Received this from Japan within 3 days, crazy fast shipping! I've always wanted to get an Edwards and the reviews I've read online are pretty much spot on. The quality on this is amazing, not a single flaw. As well I really dig the solid top rather than laminate, the guitar feels very solid. Great neck profile and the Duncans in it sound great! Sustain for days! To top it off I wasn't charged any extra tax/customs/duty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice looking axe.

BTW, what are those rectangular things on the pickguard beside the pickups?


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think those are Seymour Duncan pickups stickers so you know they're SD and not generic covered HB's.

And that's a nice guitar. Congrats!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yummy! Congrats, really nice.

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it from?
How much for shipping and total, all in?

Welcome to the forum too, btw.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats it looks like a beauty. I have read about Edwards guitars mostly from people in the UK and the reviews I have seen were quite good.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

That looks the duck's nuts. Congrats on a great score, and I also would love to see answers to sulphur's questions if you feel so inclined.

Neil


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm very very happy with the purchase. The glowing reviews of these guitars are no lie.

I ordered it from ebay from meestursparkle.

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/meestursparkle/m.html

$130 for shipping EMS, I wasn't charged anything extra. Very very fast shipping and he packs the guitar extremely well!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Lot's of nice stuff there.

Thank goodness that I don't have an Ebay account, I won't allow myself to have one!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I looked this up and it seems that it is an ESP product or distributed by ESP. Some of the music stores sell ESP but not Edwards, though.

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/edwards/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that Edwards might be only released in Japan.

No dealers over here, that I know of, anyway.


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

I just bought this as it was a great deal ($700 shipped, used)

View attachment 3190


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fin, let me know if that ever needs a new home 

congrats OP - very nice rig!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

TTHX said:


>


Great looking guitar...Congrats !! 

ES335 style guitars are my personal favourite.

Which model of Seymour Duncan (SD) pickups does it have? 
(or are they custom built by SD for Edwards?)

As you are not far from Kitchener, let me know if you would ever like to compare your new Edwards with my MIJ Greco 335 copy from 1981. It would be fun.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

It's a Duncan Jazz in the neck and Custom 5 in the bridge. Works really well with this guitar I think though I could see how some would want less output if their going for that real vintage vibe.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

A big congrats! Really cool.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice, congrats on the purchase


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What is the neck like on these? Is it fairly chunky or typical slim necked overseas stuff?

I don't care where a guitar is made, but I hate really thin, flat necks.


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Budda said:


> fin, let me know if that ever needs a new home congrats OP - very nice rig!


cheers, going to turn it into this...

View attachment 3191


Sorry to derail op!


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

traynor_garnet said:


> What is the neck like on these? Is it fairly chunky or typical slim necked overseas stuff?
> 
> I don't care where a guitar is made, but I hate really thin, flat necks.


The neck is a full D shape. It's in between the Gibson 50s? fat neck and 60s slim neck. Really nice I think, not too thick, not too thin.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

TTHX said:


> The neck is a full D shape. It's in between the Gibson 50s? fat neck and 60s slim neck. Really nice I think, not too thick, not too thin.


I was hoping you wouldn't write that LOL

I've been eyeing these for years but always worried about the neck.

TG


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, ESP has been making the Edwards for a long time....wasn`t until they started loading them with Duncans that they really took off overseas, they still aren`t really popular in this city...they hang in used shops for ages, for a while there I thought I was the only one buying them, I`ve had quite a few...LPs, strats, SGs, juniors...they`re all of the same high quality. Older ones can be a bit more hit and miss, they based them on ESP models only they came with their own p`ups though they were a cut above the Grassroots which are the bottom feeders from ESP. I still have the first one page flyers ESP printed when they released the Duncan/Edwards somewhere around here...think it was 11 or 12 years ago now and they only had a few choices, they`ve expanded the line-up considerably since then. There was one LP model that came stock with Alnico Pro II`s too but it`s been out of production for a while. There`s a lot of stuff on line about them being made in China then shipped here to Japan for the final steps of finishing...when that started on sites I visit, I asked the people at the Rock Inn chain store locally and they contacted ESP and were told not true so who knows, not like I don`t hear my fair share of BS in Japan...regardless, the Duncan/Edwards I have had were excellent, fit and finish was top notch and they all played great....down to my last junior now but thats no reflection on their quality, I`ve just been selling off a LOT of my guitars.


----------

